# experience with pointing labs



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

I have my second pointing lab. My pup is now 7 months old. We made 3 trips to Iowa this fall. When she was about 2 months old, I have some photos of her in a staunch point. Hunting pheasants in Iowa required her to retrieve winged, running cripples. She does not point much now.

I have, however, trained her to whoa on command. The wild pheasant, that I shot over her (in Michigan), she worked for over 400 yards. I whoa'd her 3 times while she worked that bird. She stopped staunch each time and released on my command. She flushed the bird, I shot it and she retrieved it to hand.

I am not too worried about her not pointing. I know that I am to old (and fat) to run after a lab on a running pheasant. That is why I worked her on the whoa command and I am pleased so far.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

goblue20 said:


> I've saw a few 1500 dollar litters from pairs of dogs that are titled out as far as the APLA, but that's more the exception than the rule


Agreed. I paid $1000 for mine. Most seem to be $1000 give or take. I personally think more than $1000 is a bit much, but if you've found the breeder and breeding you like I don't see a reason to nit pick or try to negotiate with a breeder. 

As a side note, if somebody had any lab pups for sale in the $1500 price I'd want to see a lot more than APLA titles.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Steelheadfred said:


> Do your research, ask questions, ask yourself questions, are you a wild bird hunter? What type of performance will a pointing lab give that is better than a "regular" lab. Look the breeder, how many times has the bitch been bred? Why are pointing labs typically far more expensive than traditional field/hunt/trial/test lines?
> 
> All questions I'd want answered, just cause its $1500 puppy does not mean its a great puppy? What is the breeders primary goal? I see too many Labs that Point that money is the goal.


Valid points. 
We will have two litters this fall both litters the dam will have mud to very high hunt test titles and the sires extremely high titles. Our dogs are proven via testing under many different judges and venues with extremely high pass rates. They also spend 30+ days in the grouse woods and yes they point! The duck blind they do great I would not want to use a pl for breaking 3/4" ice but I don't like sending any dog with ice like that. Our pl's have been in almost every state proving them selves in either hunt test or hunting.
You will be happy with a pointing lab


----------



## anon09082020 (Oct 27, 2011)

N M Mechanical said:


> Valid points.
> We will have two litters this fall both litters the dam will have mud to very high hunt test titles and the sires extremely high titles. Our dogs are proven via testing under many different judges and venues with extremely high pass rates. They also spend 30+ days in the grouse woods and yes they point! The duck blind they do great I would not want to use a pl for breaking 3/4" ice but I don't like sending any dog with ice like that. Our pl's have been in almost every state proving them selves in either hunt test or hunting.
> You will be happy with a pointing lab



Off topic but great job on the hunting dog podcast. Definitely learned some stuff and very enjoyable.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Lamarsh said:


> Agreed. I paid $1000 for mine. Most seem to be $1000 give or take. I personally think more than $1000 is a bit much, but if you've found the breeder and breeding you like I don't see a reason to nit pick or try to negotiate with a breeder.
> 
> As a side note, if somebody had any lab pups for sale in the $1500 price I'd want to see a lot more than APLA titles.


When you are paying $1200( going rate today) you are paying for the hours of training and proving the sire and dam. Yes there are breeders that do it for the money (and that is a whole other thread) but the true breeders are doing for the betterment of the breed and they prove their dogs.


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

N M Mechanical said:


> When you are paying $1200( going rate today) you are paying for the hours of training and proving the sire and dam. Yes there are breeders that do it for the money (and that is a whole other thread) but the true breeders are doing for the betterment of the breed and they prove their dogs.


Right-on! Proving blood lines always takes into account that those breeder/trainers are are putting their dogs on line to be Judged or evaluated by eyes that are looking for the best that day. In 99.9 cases these judging panels have seen more dogs and worked with more dogs from the ground up than than most upland and or water fowl hunters could possible have seen during a lifetime hunting seasons. Proofing blood is a year round commitment, not just seasonal.
Buy from a Breeder/Trainer!


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

Steelheadfred said:


> Do your research, ask questions, ask yourself questions, are you a wild bird hunter? What type of performance will a pointing lab give that is better than a "regular" lab. Look the breeder, how many times has the bitch been bred? Why are pointing labs typically far more expensive than traditional field/hunt/trial/test lines?
> 
> All questions I'd want answered, just cause its $1500 puppy does not mean its a great puppy? What is the breeders primary goal? I see too many Labs that Point that money is the goal.


Yep do your research, but it also boils down to what type of hunting you like and what type of hunting you want to do. To each his own is what I think. Hell, what do I know. I bought a started dog and he ended up being a PL.


----------



## ohio up hunter (Dec 31, 2013)

On my 3rd pointing lab from Hunters point kennels. Excellent dogs. I waterfowl hunt, grouse and WC hunt the UP, pheasant and quail hunt a club. Excellent choice for original hunting description.


----------

